# Fotokunst im Stoffwerk - Freie Ausstellung für neue und alte Talente



## stoffwerk (26. September 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich wollte allen Fotobegeisterten folgendes anbieten:

Im Stoffwerk findet eine Fotogalerie statt.
Hier kann jeder seine Werke vorstellen!

Für euch, bis auf die Erstellungskosten, völlig kostenlos UND das ganze wird dann von einer Jury (bestehend aus: Aktivkreis Textil, Helmbrechtser Textilforum, Fotografen, Designern und Künstlern) prämiert mit kleinen Geldpreisen und Pokalen.

Anmeldeschluss ist der *05. Oktober 2005*.
Eure Werke sollten bis zum 22. Oktober bei uns aufgebaut sein.
Am 23. Oktober findet die Ausstellung statt. Bei uns ist derzeit auch Kirchweih und die Ausstellung wird somit gut besucht werden.

Motto / Thema?
Textil in allen Variationen

Regeln / Bedinungen?
- Das Foto sollte Präsentationsfertig sein (Bilderrahmen / Haken / Stehfest - kann frei im Raum stehen, an der Wand lehnen oder gehängt werden)
- Das Foto sollte etwas mit Textil zu tun haben
- Altersbeschränkungen gibt es keine
- keine Gewalt oder nicht-jugendfreies
- Das Bild muss von Anfang bis Ende ausgestellt werden

Was darf man alles?
Grundsätzlich so gut wie alles..:
- mehrere Werke einreichen
- in Gruppen arbeiten
- Stoff auftackern, 3-dimensional, übermalt, Kollagen etc.
usw. bei Fragen einfach anschreiben: info@stoffwerk.de

Welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich noch?
- Wer Preise zu seinen Bildern angibt, kann diese bei Interesse auch verkaufen


Welche Hilfe bekommen die Künstler?
- Das Stoffwerk steht auch als "Model" zur Verfügung
- kostenfreie Stoffreste zur Verarbeitung
- kostenfreie nahezu unbegrenzte Ausstellungsfläche

genaueres gibts per Anfrage via eMail bzw. baldmöglichst unter http://www.stoffwerk.de.


Näheres zum Stoffwerk:
Das Stoffwerk ist ein Fabrikverkauf, entstanden aus dem Verkauf von Stoffen ab Werk, JETZT für Damen-, Herren- und Kinderbekleidung, Bademode, Accessoires und hochwertige Stoffe. Mitlerweile nutzen über 50 Hersteller unseren Fabrikverkauf als "eigenen" Fabrikverkauf Ihrer Artikel. Wir haben also alles rund um Textil.

Wichtiger Punkt noch:
Wo findet das ganze von statten?
in Helmbrechts, 3 min von der Autobahnausfahrn Münchberg/Helmbrechts entfernt.

Adresse:
Stoffwerk
Mode in der Farbik
Gustav-Weiss-Str. 2
95233 Helmbrechts


Ich wünsche allen die Teilnehmen viel Spaß und Erfolg!

LG
D. Hedler
Stoffwerk


----------



## stoffwerk (28. September 2005)

so, jetzt stehen die Info's auf der Page:


http://www.stoffwerk.de ->  Fotokunst


----------



## noopen (4. Oktober 2005)

laut Web ist der Anmeldeschluss jetzt der 09. Oktober 2005.


----------

